# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Квесты >  Lula 3D

## Vanya

_ESRB Rating:_ Adults Only (*18+*)
_Релиз состоялся:_ 24 (по другим данным - 8) .02.2006
_Жанр:_ Adventure / 3D / For Adults
_Multiplayer:_ Отсутствует
_Разработчик:_ CDV Software
_Локализатор в России:_ Nival Interactive
_Издатель в России:_ 1C
_Похожие игры:_ Lula Inside; Wet: The Sexy Empire (Lula: The Sexy Empire); Pornstar 3D: Hail to the Beef

_Минимальные требования:_ 
CPU: AMD Athlon XP 1500+/Intel Pentium 4 1.5 GHz
RAM: 256 Mb
VideoCard: nVidia GeForce 3 Ti/ATI Radeon 7xxx

_Рекомендуемые требования:_
CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2000+/Intel Pentium 4 2.0 GHz
RAM: 512 Mb
VideoCard: nVidia GeForce FX/ATI Radeon 9xxx





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> _Лула_ - соблазнительная пышногрудая блондинка и, по совместительству, продюсер эротического фильма оказалась в затруднительном положении. Аккурат перед съемками ее нового шедевра трех близняшек-звезд, исполняющих главные роли, самым бесцеремонным образом похитили из их роскошных апартаментов в Беверли-Хиллз. На месте преступления Лула находит подозрительной спичечный коробок с логотипом одного из клубов в Сан-Франциско. Не тратя времени понапрасну, Лула отправляется в погоню через всю Америку!









> * Эротический 3D-квест с элементами остросюжетного экшена;
> * Полная свобода действий: от фривольных танцев до кровавых драк;
> * Бесшабашное поведение блондинки Лулы: вызывающие бикини, прозрачные платья, легкий флирт и отличный юмор;
> * Внимание! В игре присутствуют крайне волнующие сцены, способные разбудить дикого зверя даже в самом уравновешенном игроке! 
> * Интуитивно понятное управление позволит расслабиться и по-настоящему насладиться игровым процессом.





От себя добавлю что игра увлекательная, местами тяжёлая, а местами и не очень. Времени придётся убить не мало, но оно того стоит 

1 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

2 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

3 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

4 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

5 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

6 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

7 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


8 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

9 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

10 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

11 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

12 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

13 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

14 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

15 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

16 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

17 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

18 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

19 часть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

CRC-файл
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Залито

_Общий размер:_ 1,36 Гб

----------


## Sanych

Посмотрим  А оф. сайт уже  не правильный адрес.

----------


## Sanych

Только ссылки не понятно где какая часть. Надо подправить. Что б было сразу ясно льёш паралельно и туда и туда. Или 1-ая часть на шаре, вторая на фриспэйсе и т.д.

----------


## Vanya

так ссылки по порядку идут вроде..

----------


## Sanych

То есть 1часть - Мегашара. 2-ая часть Фриспэйс.

Или 1-часть Магашара. 2- сылка - копия первой части на Фриспэйс.

----------


## AKON

> То есть 1часть - Мегашара. 2-ая часть Фриспэйс.
> 
> Или 1-часть Магашара. 2- сылка - копия первой части на Фриспэйс.


1 шара,2 фрисэис чтоб удобнее качать было))я ужо загреб))

----------


## BiZ111

Хороша зайка))))))

*Полная свобода действий*: от фривольных танцев *до кровавых драк*, 

Люблю свободу выбора в игровом мире.

Кто ещё играл? Что с глюками? Есть нету..?

----------


## Dik777111

Неодна ссылка не пашет((((

----------

